# Gaming Mouse under Rs1500



## azvnoit (Feb 24, 2012)

I need suggestions for a gaming mouse for around Rs.1500. I need it for FPS. I use Palm-grip and need both agility and accuracy.

My first choice was Logitech G300 till someone suggested Razer Abyssus. I use advised by another that Abyssus is for finger/claw grip and definitely not suitable for palm grip. Also I was tol to add 100 and get G400 instead of G300.
Compared prices are online price and not street price.

PS. I need mouse strictly under 1500, though Razer Abyssus was just over 1.5k, I had always wanted a Razer.
My pick though is Logitech G300.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 24, 2012)

Go for the Logitech G400, its available for 1.3k, otherwise the MX-518 if you can find it, it's retailing in my area for 1k


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Logitech G400 is good, but MX518 for 1k is a steal.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 10, 2012)

Logitech G300


----------



## nx112 (Mar 11, 2012)

+1 to g300


----------

